# An unusual feeding situation...



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

> A lactating Ugandan woman has resorted to breastfeeding her orphaned kids (baby goats) following the death of their mother.
> 
> Pictures of the weird story which featured prominently on local TV stations made a front page headline in a number of Ugandan newspapers, including Daily Onion, and expectedly prompted a lot of discussions, with veterinarians alongside others making varied submissions on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh my.  

Now THAT, folks, is dedication.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 3, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention. (no pun intended)


----------



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Necessity is the mother of invention. (no pun intended)


----------



## GoatFaerie (Sep 3, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Necessity is the mother of invention. (no pun intended)


hahaha!  amen to that!


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow!!! Here in America, we feel we are deprived if we do not have the "latest and greatest" of things this country has to offer!!!  Thank you for posting this and reminding me how very blessed I am and how different my life could be if I lived somewhere else!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw a news article a while ago about someone breastfeeding a piglet. In fact her tribe did it as a matter of practice but I don't remember the exact details.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

A goodly part of our population would perish if they had it half as tough as people in other areas of the world do.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> A goodly part of our population would perish if they had it half as tough as people in other areas of the world do.


X2  and Amen to that !


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 4, 2011)

A friend of mine just gives it to the chickens if she has to express because she took medication or had a drink. She says it's better than seeing it go to waste.


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> A friend of mine just gives it to the chickens if she has to express because she took medication or had a drink. She says it's better than seeing it go to waste.


The woman in the article actually feeds them from her breast...there are pictures but I didn't post the link due to minors being on this site.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 4, 2011)

> A veterinarian, John Kazibwe, said it was uncommon and unheard of for one species to provide milk to another.


hmmm.  Was something lost in translation here?   

While it weirds me a little bit to think of actually suckling a baby goat (and partially because it would be soooo vigorous!) I admire this woman's determination in caring for her family. 

XXX what everyone else has said..mother of invention, etc..


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a weird pregnant dream one time that I had found an abandoned puppy and I nursed it back to health????


----------

